# REW newb



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello,

REW newb, what am what does it look like I am doing wrong here:

I have loaded the RS meter corrections in, I have calibrated SPL meter and sound card, why do my graphs continue to look like this. They do not look like others' graphs.

Thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Let's see the soundcard calibration file graph.......

brucek


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Here it is


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Turn off the meter cal and any targets, and let's see the soundcard calibration file with a vertical scale of -3dB to +3dB and the same 2Hz-30Khz.

brucek


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Here it is


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

That's not a vertical scale of -3dB to +3dB, but you can certainly see how that isn't a good calibration. That's just noise.

Rerun the calibration routine for the soundcard. Be sure you have a single cable from the right line-out to right line-in, and have the proper setup levels of -12dB on both VU out and meters.

brucek


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

How does this look, it looks more like one of the examples in the help file.


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I tried to do a measure and still the graph looks nothing like others'. Could it be something in the sound card mixer. It is an aftermarket souncars, I have: microphone(playback) /aux / analog mix(options are mic mute, aux mute) / midi synth / spdif-in / digital-in / REC(options: spdif-in, digital-in, microphone, analog mix). It also has an audio creation mode.

Would it be worthwhile to uninstall this souncard and install the motherboard sound drivers, it might simplify things?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> How does this look, it looks more like one of the examples in the help file.


No, that's no good. You have a problem.

The example below is how it should look.











> microphone(playback) /aux / analog mix(options are mic mute, aux mute) / midi synth / spdif-in / digital-in / REC(options: spdif-in, digital-in, microphone, analog mix). It also has an audio creation mode.


The examples below are how the Windows Recording and Playback Mixer are to be set up.

*Recording Mixer*








*Playback Mixer*








brucek


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

I am running Vista 64bit not XP. I found a review you did on an external souncard and followed that but alas not go. I ended up uninstalling soundcard drivers and using the onboard sound but still struggling. I think I will go back to the aftermarket sound card and give that another try.


----------

